# Breeding E.tricolor



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

After a few weeks of calling a pair of my E. tricolors managed their first clutch at the weekend. This is the newly laid clutch:










Here they are at day 4 (yesterday). You can see the tadpoles differentiating from the yolk:










Meanwhile Dad has been keeping a close eye on them:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice pics :2thumb:

Are you planning to let them deposit the tads themselves?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

very nice 
One of my fav species


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL, was wondering when you'd spot this Kieron.

Are you going to Martyn's?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Nice pics :2thumb:
> 
> Are you planning to let them deposit the tads themselves?


Given this was their first clutch I will see if they deposit them. If necessary I will transfer them to the rearing tank myself.

They do seem very attentive thus far so I'm hoping they'll continue and transfer the tadspoles themselves


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> LOL, was wondering when you'd spot this Kieron.
> 
> Are you going to Martyn's?


Spotted it an forgot to comment lol
Not sure at the moment no way there, if there is a male leuc tho i will walk there (i sadly lost mine)


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Anymore news on the wee one's ?


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats a beautifull frog. Good luck with the babies.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd post an update.
The tads are growing pretty fast - they are already wriggling away.

Here they are on Saturday (Day 6):



















And here's some from this morning (Day 9):


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww waw. I deffinately want to start breeding my Usas when i get the famale. Looks like there going to be healthy little tads. Cant wait to see em hatched.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Found some more eggs in the leaf litter and the males are still continuing their dawn chorus, night-time chorus - they are pretty much calling all the time!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine have not stopped in years lol


----------



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

Waow, Those piks look amazin! :2thumb:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I'd post an update on the E.tricolor tadpoles. 
They seem to be doing well in their tank. 
I'm feeding them sera micron, tadpole food, and some freeze-dried bloodworm (not strawberries as the photo suggests - thats the cover of a book the tank is resting on)


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

awesome  lovely looking frogs:flrt:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I'd post an update on the tadpoles... 
They are just about coming out the water - they have their characteristic stripes but haven't developed their red adult colours:





































Some have only got their back-legs and are just popping out their front legs:










They will be available in a few weeks if anyone wants them!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

they are amazing!!!
thanks for showing us the pics from start until finish.
If you were closer i'd definately be asking you about a price. good luck finding these guys new homes.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice, quite inspiring and interesting.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks.

I must admit it has been really fun watching them develop - have got two other species with tadpoles at mo so it's busy work!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

hey they look great wat other speicie can the go in wiv i have smaller frogs like greys and us greens and red eyes?

also would you post to bracknell, berks and if so how much will that cost?

Thanx


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kizzy

I only keep it ones species per viv and I wouldn't recommend mixing as when adult these frogs still are only about 25mm.
If you were interested in some then I'm only in Maidenhead - I wouldn't post them and I think a courier wouldn't be worth the money


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thats kool i also may have a spare tank comin avalibil soon its an exo terra 30x30x45 wold this be big enough?

oh maidenhead thats not far at all i could mayb collect.

how much will you want for um?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I not going to let them go for a few weeks until they are well established. I'll let you know when the time is near!
My 4 adults are housed in a 24" x 15" x 12" clear seal aquarium and they do well in there.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

ok kool well let me no when the times rite and if my tank is ready i may have some of ya.x


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

What other frogs have you got? good to have another Berkshire frog-keeper!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

well i have my small mixed tanks which has us greens and greys in, i also have whites, peacock tree frogs, red tiger leg tree frogs and i have a ornate horned frog which ive had a week now.

i have also had white lips, flying frogs, barking frogs and red eyes.

frogs are my fav i really want some milk frogs just cant find um ne where.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

looking good :no1:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

All 12 have morphed and are now in their new quarters:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Worth breeding if you can - a fascinating process to follow from the start


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent, having been away from keeping dendros for a while what are you charging for these? If you would rather send a PM feel free.

Thanks Tom


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

would be interested in prices aswell.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Just another quick update - They are developing their third central stripe and beginning to look more like adults:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

So cute! Thanks for showing the progression, fascinating.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

its a shame your so far, ive just started up a planted tri colour tank, could do with a bit of genetic diversity in the group.


----------

